# At least the guy admits he's using it wrong.



## TBS (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't have time to watch because I am getting dressed and ready to go to the gay bar right now.


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 17, 2016)

dear deity so many things leading to how it works out


----------



## Pelorus (Sep 18, 2016)

Sutures in his future.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm confused. I skimmed the video ahead and the guy walked away. Who's the guy with his leg bout cut off? Joe.


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 23, 2016)

rarefish383 said:


> I'm confused. I skimmed the video ahead and the guy walked away. Who's the guy with his leg bout cut off? Joe.




its hypothetical what will happen if he keeps up that mode of careless work,,,, legs head and body in harms way, saw idle too high chain running on as climbing over log,,, dear deity i dont wanna go on but blokes like this is why our hospital insurance is so high..


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 23, 2016)

OK, got ya, Joe.


----------



## Seedling345 (Sep 26, 2016)

I thought that bar was goin right for his head at one point i jumped and everything was ready for a pretty messy vid but he was part of that near miss portion of the diagram above

Sent from my LGMS428 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodenboater (Sep 26, 2016)

drop starts with brake off, chain floppy as chit...ugh and I'd probably be milling that log instead.


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 2, 2016)

That was just scary to watch, he has no clue how close he came to being called scar face! His saw is about to burn up and his chain couldn't cut warm butter.


----------



## crowbuster (Oct 11, 2016)

wow. if your gonna be stupid, you better be tough.


----------



## Bluetick (Oct 19, 2016)

Just a few observations. The chain appears very loose. He should tighten it first. The carburetor should be set back a bit; the chain's still racing around the bar when on idle. Scampering over a log while holding a chainsaw with the chain moving is not prudent. He's getting some kickbacks, probably from pinching, and doesn't seem to notice. Little ones can lead to a big one. It's like a horse getting light up front as a prelude to rearing. Gotta pay attention to the small signs. And finally, I didn't see him engage the brake before struggling with that drop start.


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 11, 2016)

Nathan lassley said:


>



That guy shouldn't be allowed to be around any power equipment!! He's going to end up killing himself or worse someone else!!!


----------



## TBS (Dec 11, 2016)

It's a little bit of spooky video when you think about how many people didn't have as much luck as that guy.


----------

